# Show Preparation



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have three cats to prepare for an upcoming show. I'm a total novice so I don't have a great deal of experience. 

So far, I never seem to be able to totally get the bathing right and my adult (non show) cat always seems to look nice for a day and then the next day looks greasy again! The kittens are now 10 months old so need a little more than just a one wash bath to prepare them.

Does it take most people a while to get this right?

Also, how far in advance can you do the nail clipping/ bathing, etc (I want to leave myself enough time to redo if necessary).


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

What sort of prep are we talking?

I would clip claws before a bath & do a bath a week in advance.

If unsure, I would do a trial run a week before that.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, what kind of cats do you have and what procedure do you go through to bath them? If grease is your problem, then I presume you're not degreasing them first. You can use fairy liquid for this, but be careful as it can lighten colour if you leave it on too long. That goes on neat onto a wet coat. Leave for a few minutes then wash like mad until you've gotten rid of it all. You could also use Goop which you put on a dry coat, then wash off the same way. If you're using conditioner, don't, as this can leave the coat greasy too.

It does take a while to get this right, but it'll go quicker if you use the experience of people on these forums.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ok, what kind of cats do you have and what procedure do you go through to bath them? If grease is your problem, then I presume you're not degreasing them first. You can use fairy liquid for this, but be careful as it can lighten colour if you leave it on too long. That goes on neat onto a wet coat. Leave for a few minutes then wash like mad until you've gotten rid of it all. You could also use Goop which you put on a dry coat, then wash off the same way. If you're using conditioner, don't, as this can leave the coat greasy too.
> 
> It does take a while to get this right, but it'll go quicker if you use the experience of people on these forums.


4.44am Carly 
Sleep girl! :biggrin5:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Louise, with our cats we always bath them about 2 days before a show then the day before give them another good grooming and talc their coats and make sure all the talc is them groomed out, make sure their nails are trimmed, wipe there eyes with some tepid water, To bath your cats as Carly stated the best thing is to use Green fairy liquid if you dont have any groomers goop good luck and should you need any help advice then plz msg me..............Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chris, if she has a long hair, then she'll need to bath about a week before to allow the coat to come back up before a show.

Jo, I gotta get up for work at that ungodly hour! Pity me!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> What sort of prep are we talking?
> 
> I would clip claws before a bath & do a bath a week in advance.
> 
> If unsure, I would do a trial run a week before that.


It is the bathing and nail clipping.

One of them is starting to get a little scratchy now so I wasn't sure if I could clip her nails now......the show is next weekend.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You can clip them now and then clip again closer to the time. You still haven't told us what kind of cat you have, whether you're using conditioner, whether you're degreasing etc. If you want help with bathing advice, then these are the sort of things we really need to know.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ok, what kind of cats do you have and what procedure do you go through to bath them? If grease is your problem, then I presume you're not degreasing them first. You can use fairy liquid for this, but be careful as it can lighten colour if you leave it on too long. That goes on neat onto a wet coat. Leave for a few minutes then wash like mad until you've gotten rid of it all. You could also use Goop which you put on a dry coat, then wash off the same way. If you're using conditioner, don't, as this can leave the coat greasy too.
> 
> It does take a while to get this right, but it'll go quicker if you use the experience of people on these forums.


Thanks for the reply Carly.

I will be taking three Maine Coons. One is only around 5/6 months old (she doesn't belong to me so I'm not entirely sure of her age).

Normally, I start the bath off with a little capful of Woolite in the bath and rinse the cat using this solution. I then work Swarfega (recommended elsewhere) into the greasy areas of the cat, rinse and then use diluted Kelko shampoo and conditioner.

So, I should stop using the conditioner then?

I've ordered some Goop too but it hasn't turned up yet.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

raggs said:


> Hi Louise, with our cats we always bath them about 2 days before a show then the day before give them another good grooming and talc their coats and make sure all the talc is them groomed out, make sure their nails are trimmed, wipe there eyes with some tepid water, To bath your cats as Carly stated the best thing is to use Green fairy liquid if you dont have any groomers goop good luck and should you need any help advice then plz msg me..............Chris


Chris,

Thanks for this tip. I have some talc now so I will use that  I thought it was only to be used if the coat is greasy on the day of the show and needs a bit of a boost.

Thanks so much


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

carly87 said:


> You can clip them now and then clip again closer to the time. You still haven't told us what kind of cat you have, whether you're using conditioner, whether you're degreasing etc. If you want help with bathing advice, then these are the sort of things we really need to know.


You beat me to it  Yes, I have been using conditioner but I will stop now.

Am I OK to bathe the youngest using the normal Kelco shampoo that I have or does it need to be a kitten shampoo?

My other 2 are almost 10 months old.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I've never heard of Kelco, but I tend to bathe older kittens in normal shampoo, i.e, either F1R2, Biogroom, Jerob or Anju Beaute. Is Kelco a show shampoo?

You definitely don't want to use conditioner. Try degreasing with the fairy instead of anything else as it works really well.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Kelco was actually recommended to me on here by someone. Anju was the other one that was recommended.

With the Kelco you have to mix it up yourself. This is the one that I have.

OK, I'll stop using the conditioner and try the fairy liquid....thanks for the help


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi Louise, im not sure about using Swarfega on a cats coat, the green fairy liquid will help remove any grease , hopefully your Goop will arrive soon................Chris


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Do let us know how you get on!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Thank you, and I will do 

I am really excited as Tango got some lovely comments from the judges last time so I am looking forward to see how he does. I think Harlequin is beautiful so I couldn't not take her along too


----------



## WeLoveCatsandDogs (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi there! I'm co-ordinating my first fun dog show (all money going to CATS PROTECTION) in Hazel Grove...would you spread the word for me? Just googling pet forums, new to all of this - could you recommend any other places I should post?
Thank you! Andrea :thumbup:

Fun Dog Show and Family Day
Sat 4th August - 11am to 4pm
Torkington Park, Hazel Grove, Stockport.
Childrens rides and games, Fire Engine, Animals from Lower Moss Wood.
Various stalls including Plants, Bric a Brac, Books, Crafts, Pet Goods, Face Painting, Toys and more.....
Dog Show Classes: (1.50 per class)
1. Best Puppy
2. Best Veteran
3. Best Long-Coated
4. Best Short-Coated
5. Handsomest Dog
6. Prettiest Bitch
7. Best Trick
8. Dog/Bitch most like to take home
9. Waggiest Tail
10. Best Rescue Bitch
All Group Winners Automatically Entered For..... Best In Show


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Hi Andrea,
Have a look over on the dog section of thus website. They have a great shows area you can post in. This bit here is only likely to be seen by cat folk. Good luck with the show!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Andrea,

Also, if you have a FB page, let people know because they will be able to share with their non-PF friends  Good luck!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I bathed Tango yesterday and used Goop but he still has stud tail  Going to have to do him again, I think. The rest of him looks beautiful though, and Harlequin looks lovely too.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Stud tail needs regular management. You won't totally get rid of it with just one bath.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I do bathe him fairly regularly......and like I say, treat with a degreaser. This has gradually built up. 

When you say "regular management", is there something else I can use? I am new to all this, so advice is appreciated.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

A good degreaser on a very regular basis, like Fairy Liquid or goop, is about all you can do really.


----------

